# Photo of the Night: Has Brock Lesnar Shrunk?



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

> (We’re guessing Brock is off of the Jack’s Links and Coors Light)
> 
> It looks like Roy Nelson isn’t the only UFC heavyweight who could stand to drop down a weight class. Unless they used some trick camerawork to make former WWE and UFC heavyweight champ Brock Lesnar look smaller for this new WWE 12 video game promo for some unknown reason, the formerly massive 34-year-old Webster, South Dakota native has lost considerable mass since his last bout against Cain Velasquez a year ago.
> 
> ...


http://www.cagepotato.com/photo-of-the-night-has-brock-lesnar-shrunk/

I don't usually jump on all this stuff, but he does look really skinny compared to the old Brock in the promo.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

This is kind of old news. We all noticed it as soon as the promo came out.

You are correct. The sickness has taken alot out of him. But dont be surprised if he puts it back on fairly quickly.


----------



## M*I*R (Nov 17, 2010)

He does look alot smaller in that picture...It's tough for guys when they juice for so many years to keep the size on when they stop juicing...plus getting sick didn't help him


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> This is kind of old news. We all noticed it as soon as the promo came out.
> 
> You are correct. The sickness has taken alot out of him. But dont be surprised if he puts it back on fairly quickly.


I didn't see a thread on it and I pay no real attention to video games, sorry.

Do you really think he will put it back on? That can't be healthy, he's going to be fighting in a few months and this couldn't have been shot that log ago.

And M*I*R your trolling is thinly veiled.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M*I*R said:


> He does look alot smaller in that picture...It's tough for guys when they juice for so many years to keep the size on when they stop juicing...plus getting sick didn't help him


Im pretty sure the sickness was the problem and not his "supposed but we can all assume he did" juicing.





Life B Ez said:


> I didn't see a thread on it and I pay no real attention to video games, sorry.
> 
> Do you really think he will put it back on? That can't be healthy, he's going to be fighting in a few months and this couldn't have been shot that log ago.
> 
> And M*I*R your trolling is thinly veiled.



Yeah im fairly certain he will put it back in. Maybe not all of it for this fight BUT after the fight for sure. Im not some kind of expert at these things but i think its a fairly accurate statement to say that Brock gets some type of confidence being alot bigger then his opponents. So i know he will work hard to regain his size. The guy eats like 5k calories a day, the sickness made it hard for him to have a appetite. Now that he is healthy i imagine he will be back to eating tons.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Never been a huge Brock Fan, but if you look at what he's done and what he he overcome in his life it pretty amazing. He's never never been spoon-fed a an opponnet to make his record look good like alot of other UFC fighters, even right after being sick. It's kinda crazy when I think about it:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe he's realized all of that muscle wasn't really needed and was eating into his stamina.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> Never been a huge Brock Fan, but if you look at what he's done and what he he overcome in his life it pretty amazing. He's never never been spoon-fed a an opponnet to make his record look good like alot of other UFC fighters, even right after being sick. It's kinda crazy when I think about it:thumbsup:


Yeah it's crazy, but being an asshole has a way of hurting your rep.

Which I don't understand why he is the way he is, Eric Paulson is his coach and that guy is nothing but class and respect, and easily one of the most humble and likable guys I've ever trained under.


----------



## M*I*R (Nov 17, 2010)

not trolling...the guy roided for years and now this stuff is catching up to him...that's all


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M*I*R said:


> not trolling...the guy roided for years and now this stuff is catching up to him...that's all


Prove it.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hes been getting smaller gradually since he started in the UFC - becoming less of a bodybuilder (he was feckin huuuuge in the Mir1 and Herring fights) and more of an MMA fighter (he didnt even cut weight for the Cain fight and looked to be in his best shape ever).

Hes had 2 bouts of his illness now and recovered most of the muscle back both times. I expect he will do the same here - dont expect him to come in weighing any less than 264, he isnt stupid and everyone knows how much his size and strength advantages play into his success. 

But i dont know the specifics of how having a certain amount of your colon (i think) taken out would affect diet and appetite so perhaps someone could educate me on this.


----------



## M*I*R (Nov 17, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Prove it.


just look at his pictures from wwe...I'm sorry but nobody gets a body like that naturally...it's impossible...dude juiced like crazy


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> Maybe he's realized all of that muscle wasn't really needed and was eating into his stamina.


Here is a guy that still refuses to train with the best fighters to get better..You really think he is that clever to cotton on to the fact he needs to work on his cardio? its a double-edged sword anyway, his last 2 fights have shown tht as he decreases in mass so does his brute strength


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

He does look strange in that picture(and the game promo itself) maybe it was when he was sick or recovering. Here is a recent interview that he doesn't look near as bad. 






He still has slimmed down from his early days but that is because he isn't pushing iron 8 hours a day trying to make himself as large as possible. He is keeping himself in more athletic shape and it will be good for his MMA abilities.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M*I*R said:


> just look at his pictures from wwe...I'm sorry but nobody gets a body like that naturally...it's impossible...dude juiced like crazy














Im just not seeing it. Sorry.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Mandatory drug testing, illness, getting older.... Couple that with him understanding that the mass he had before wasn't beneficial to him in MMA... Nothing to see here folks, move along


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

TheNinja said:


> Never been a huge Brock Fan, but if you look at what he's done and what he he overcome in his life it pretty amazing. He's never never been spoon-fed a an opponnet to make his record look good like alot of other UFC fighters, even right after being sick. It's kinda crazy when I think about it:thumbsup:


...Well said. Lesnar hasn't ducked an easy fight and his illness was near life or death. For 6 of his 7 fights have been against top level competition- Cain, Carwin, Mir (twice), Couture, Herring and his first fight was the only weak opponent...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

M*I*R said:


> just look at his pictures from wwe...I'm sorry but nobody gets a body like that naturally...it's impossible...dude juiced like crazy


He actually has/had quite a natural looking body especially when you compare him to obvious steroid users. His muscles aren't overly large(for his frame), they are smooth and average not ballooned and veined etc and the few pictures out there that make him look soomewhat like a steroid user are him covered in oil(which highlights muscles) and he is flexing so hard he probably had to check he didn't soil himself...

All you have to do is look for the pictures and vids of him in highschool and college to know a lot of it is just genetics, the guy is a physical freak of nature. He has a massive frame and well balanced muscling to go along with it. 

I as well as others do not doubt that he used legal methods to enhance his abilities/looks(don't kid yourself, all athletes do) but in no way do I believe he ever used roids nor do I have a reason to believe so.

There are other fighters that I do question as they have unnatural muscling. Lesnar's is just built like a gorilla(wait do gorillas use steroids???)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

420atalon said:


> He actually has/had quite a natural looking body especially when you compare him to obvious steroid users. His muscles aren't overly large(for his frame), they are smooth and average not ballooned and veined etc and the few pictures out there that make him look soomewhat like a steroid user are him covered in oil(which highlights muscles) and he is flexing so hard he probably had to check he didn't soil himself...
> 
> All you have to do is look for the pictures and vids of him in highschool and college to know a lot of it is just genetics, the guy is a physical freak of nature. He has a massive frame and well balanced muscling to go along with it.
> 
> ...


I would love to see Lesnar square up with a gorilla. 

Lesnar wins via body slam.


----------



## M*I*R (Nov 17, 2010)

420atalon said:


> He actually has/had quite a natural looking body especially when you compare him to obvious steroid users. His muscles aren't overly large(for his frame), they are smooth and average not ballooned and veined etc and the few pictures out there that make him look soomewhat like a steroid user are him covered in oil(which highlights muscles) and he is flexing so hard he probably had to check he didn't soil himself...
> 
> All you have to do is look for the pictures and vids of him in highschool and college to know a lot of it is just genetics, the guy is a physical freak of nature. He has a massive frame and well balanced muscling to go along with it.
> 
> ...


I don't mean to insult you but you obviously don't know anything about body building or roids then...Lesnar is like a poster boy for roids

when does my title under my name change to heavyweight or whatever?


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

M*I*R said:


> when does my title under my name change to heavyweight or whatever?


At this point I wouldn't be worried about that. I'd more about when your color is going to change from red to green.


----------



## M*I*R (Nov 17, 2010)

Alessia said:


> At this point I wouldn't be worried about that. I'd more about when your color is going to change from red to green.


when does that happen?


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

M*I*R said:


> when does that happen?


From the looks of it. Never. Sorry man.


----------



## M*I*R (Nov 17, 2010)

Alessia said:


> From the looks of it. Never. Sorry man.


I don't get it?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

M*I*R said:


> I don't mean to insult you but you obviously don't know anything about body building or roids then...Lesnar is like a poster boy for roids


I do mean to insult you as you obviously don't have a freaking clue and I am tired of your useless posts.

Lesnar never had any signs of disproportionate muscling and his secondary muscles were far from advanced. Both of which are signs of heavy roid use that are easily apparent when steroid users actually work out hard as well. 

One thing I don't think you realize is how hard professional wrestlers work at developing and maintaining their muscles. Sure the majority of them back in the day used to use steroids but now(and this isn't just recent in the past couple years but in the last decade and a bit) a lot of them don't because of all the side effects and hoops to jump through(passing drug tests etc).

I have no doubt in my mind that Lesnar used to use legal forms of growth hormone etc to build his muscles(probably primarily throughout college but also somewhat during wrestling to more easily maintain his muscling). In fact he was once caught with legal growth hormones, this was when he was 26. They arrested him for having a large amount of steroids but the drug analysis proved it was not an illegal substance but a form of growth hormone. 

The thing you need to learn is that there are legal ways to build up your muscles. You don't have to take "steroids", the fact that you automatically link big muscles to steroids pretty much proves you don't know you are talking about. There are many legal ways(whether they should be legal or not is a completely different discussion) and 95% of professional athletes in almost every sport use them.

You want to see something fishy look at guys like Phil Davis that have non human muscle structuring... Not guys like Lesnar that are just naturally larger then the rest and built similarly to guys like Tim Boetsch but just larger...



M*I*R said:


> when does my title under my name change to heavyweight or whatever?


In your case, it is unlikely you will last that long. Why don't you just head along back to Sherdog, or did they ban you there too?


----------



## M*I*R (Nov 17, 2010)

why are you guys so rude here? I'm just asking simple questions and giving my opinion on the thread topics...Lesnar used to be a juicer...ya I know what I'm talking about


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M*I*R said:


> why are you guys so rude here? I'm just asking simple questions and giving my opinion on the thread topics...Lesnar used to be a juicer...ya I know what I'm talking about


Even though i do agree with you that this forum has changed and has become a breeding ground for rude d bags that cant accept anyone having a different opinion then them.

I disagree that this is the case here.

If you back up your statements with research and facts and avoid telling people that "They dont know what they are talking about" you would avoid people being rude to you.

The red bar means that people are "Negging" you. Click your USER CP and scroll down to see all the negs you have received. If you receive Green reps then your bar turns green, if you receive Red negs then it turns red. It is a fairly simple system.


----------



## M*I*R (Nov 17, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Even though i do agree with you that this forum has changed and has become a breeding ground for rude d bags that cant accept anyone having a different opinion then them.
> 
> I disagree that this is the case here.
> 
> ...


oh..ok thanks man


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

M*I*R said:


> why are you guys so rude here? I'm just asking simple questions and giving my opinion on the thread topics...Lesnar used to be a juicer...ya I know what I'm talking about


Why?

Because you started out with spamming the same 2 gifs in every bloody thread. 

Then made false accusations(innocent until proven guilty) with no basis.

And during the whole time have had a condescending tone and annoyed just about every poster on this site...

Here is a hint, if you want to stick around here use your head a little bit more, stop and think about what you are posting and if you have nothing good to add then don't post. Remember quality over quantity and another thing to think about is that especially topics like this have already been covered multiple times and we would prefer people not to make uninformed posts.

And for the record I don't think you know what you are talking about as there is about a 90% chance you are still in high school based on the way you talk about things.

Edit: Just saw your next post. One thing as you seem to be new to forums. Nobody cares, and I don't mean that in a negative way, what I mean is we aren't here for you to take your bad day out on.  We are no different then anyone else and I sure hope you don't go home and start telling your friends or family that they are wrong, that they don't know what they are talking about etc. We are a group of people here and like to be treated as such, if you need to release stress punch a pillow, go for a run or see a psychiatrist.

Edit2: DON'T REVIVE DEAD THREADS UNLESS YOU HAVE SOMETHING MEANINGFUL TO ADD


----------



## M*I*R (Nov 17, 2010)

I apologize...I'm having a crappy day


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm completely for a smaller lighter Lesnar. Maybe some of his technique will look better, and he'll have better cardio if he's not gargantuan. 

I've been accused of being an optomist, but it might be a Lesnar with greatly improved potential without some of that useless bulk.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Even though i do agree with you that this forum has changed and has become a breeding ground for rude d bags that cant accept anyone having a different opinion then them.
> 
> Even though i do agree with you that this forum has changed and has become a breeding ground for rude d bags that cant accept anyone having a different opinion then them.
> 
> ...


This coming from the guy that Neged me because I thought it was funny he told another member to stay out of a thread because he didn't know what their *conversation* was about on a forum. 

Didn't say anything rude just that I thought it was funny. In fact I find the whole post I quoted funny after some of the post you have made.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Term said:


> This coming from the guy that Neged me because I thought it was funny he told another member to stay out of a thread because he didn't know what their *conversation* was about on a forum.
> 
> Didn't say anything rude just that I thought it was funny. In fact I find the whole post I quoted funny after some of the post you have made.


Who are you?? and why are you butt hurt??

Im not sure if i negged you but if i did you probably deserved it. Now if you have a problem you can message me or one of the mods. Dont derail a thread.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

To everyone who says Brock's on roids? So in-spite of the fact that he's only been caught with legal HGH and that every WWE drug bust from his era his name has never come up, or that he's never tested positive in MMA.

How about when he was in college and he looks like the same monster at 285LBS. Are we now saying the NCAA looked the other way for roids...cause that's kind of, hard to believe.






Now that he's had to change the way he eats and he can't have 40 chickens, he needs 15 chicken salads people act like oh oh now we know he was on steroids.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Again, I would like to add, Lesnar has a huge ballbag! Once again he is taking on top flight competition facing Overeem. Another Champion. Brock needs to stay at a solid 265 at weigh-ins cause Alistair has great TDD, massive size, strength and top of the food chain striking. I guess you fight mostly champions, you're bound to be the highest paid MMA fighter on the planet. Lesnar having 7 fights, has made 5.3 million dollars so far. Not too shabby. I'm sure Overeem will be a nice paycheck as well...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

His diets changed completely because of the sickness.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

You lose 12" of your colon and you're going to drop weight and may never return to your original weight.
For Brock this may not be a bad thing as I think he carried too much upper body weight to match the speed and mobility of the new breed of heavyweight.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

420atalon said:


> You want to see something fishy look at guys like Phil Davis that have non human muscle structuring... Not guys like Lesnar that are just naturally larger then the rest and built similarly to guys like Tim Boetsch but just larger...


What is with Phil Davis? You think that he looks like that because of steroid abusing?

Seems to me like the guy with very very small waist and wide shoulders. Looks more like how his bones are structured then anything else. But I could very well be wrong. Just my opionion.

Can you explain it for me?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Lesnar wasn't a juicer IMO. He looked like a tank in college, put on some entertainment muscles for WWE and there you go.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Atilak said:


> What is with Phil Davis? You think that he looks like that because of steroid abusing?
> 
> Seems to me like the guy with very very small waist and wide shoulders. Looks more like how his bones are structured then anything else. But I could very well be wrong. Just my opionion.
> 
> Can you explain it for me?


I agree. I dont think Davis is juicing.

The guy is shredded no doubt but i dont see any reason to think he is juicing.










He looks like a guy that has great genetics and works really hard. Also he is black which makes the shadows darker and gives the illusion of him being more shredded then he is. Davis was shredded in wrestling too.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Brock Lesnar is the poster boy for using HGH at a young age. And thats coming from one of his biggest fans. There is a little doubt in my mind that Brock was on the gear, especially in WWE. The whole 'wellness policy' is a sack of shit anyway, its just a front so they could act like they where doing something in the face of the ridiculous steroid witch hunt that was ongoing in America at the time. If it actually worked, Batista would have been out of a job long before he left, so would Cena and HHH to name just a few. 

Does no one ever wonder how these guys stay in phenomenal shape, year round, whilst being on the road non stop and constantly injured? It aint all Protein Shakes.

But that is all conjecture so make of it what you may, its just my opinion. As for now though i think a lot more MMA fighter juice then dont, i'd put it up there in the 80-90% bracket of elite UFC competitors. It isnt that hard to cheat a drug test, especially in MMA were they dont do random testing - just cycle on and off them. HGH cant even be tested for.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Atilak said:


> What is with Phil Davis? You think that he looks like that because of steroid abusing?
> 
> Seems to me like the guy with very very small waist and wide shoulders. Looks more like how his bones are structured then anything else. But I could very well be wrong. Just my opionion.
> 
> Can you explain it for me?


No, I don't think any UFC fighters use steroids except maybe the odd one. Probably uses some type of legal enhancement drug though. 

That is what I mean though, everyone automatically just thinks steroids/growth hormones etc = big. Lesnar has big muscles but they are proportional to his bone structure and are very averagely shaped. Davis on the other hand has one of the strangest muscle structures I have ever seen, I attribute this partly to him being a freak of nature though(even if he is using something to enhance his ability to work out then his structure is still a little different to begin with). 

Most importantly I don't think nor will I think that any fighter is on steroid unless they are found guilty of it. Its not right to assume people are using illegal means to enhance themselves.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

420atalon said:


> No, I don't think any UFC fighters use steroids except maybe the odd one. Probably uses some type of legal enhancement drug though.
> 
> That is what I mean though, everyone automatically just thinks steroids/growth hormones etc = big. Lesnar has big muscles but they are proportional to his bone structure and are very averagely shaped. Davis on the other hand has one of the strangest muscle structures I have ever seen, I attribute this partly to him being a freak of nature though(even if he is using something to enhance his ability to work out then his structure is still a little different to begin with).
> 
> Most importantly I don't think nor will I think that any fighter is on steroid unless they are found guilty of it. Its not right to assume people are using illegal means to enhance themselves.



What are you referring to when you say legal enhancements? As far as i am aware anabolic steroids and Human Growth Hormone are both controlled substances and are banned in athletic competition.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I find it hard to comprehend that anyone who considers themselves an MMA fan would be surprised that Brock has lost weight. Or that they would speculate that the reason is anything other than *THEY CUT 12 INCHES OF HIS INTESTINE OUT.*


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

One of Lesnars biggest advantages have been his size and strength. If he loses it, especially against a huge HW like Overeem he could get smashed.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

lol
That must help him cut weight in what...2 lbs?

I'm on the boat that he was forced to "leave the roids or die" by his doc.
You don't really believe he was that big only by eating potatoes and meat, do you?


----------



## samhain (Jan 8, 2007)

The picture where Lesnar looks smaller reminded me of someone who is glycogen depleted. This could very well be because of the type of diet he may need to follow to recover from his illness. 

As for the steroids? If he used them in WWE I couldn't care less. The matches are pre-determined so it can't be argued anyone was given an unfair advantage. I would expect there would be extensive use of steroids to deal with the injuries that must be occurring at a high rate. It's the nature of that business.

He's passed all his drug tests in MMA so until otherwise I pronounce him to be drug free. If eyeballing a person's physique was an accurate test it would be used. 

I really hated the hype Lesnar got after he beat Couture and Mir. But after seeing some interviews with him (when he's not playing the heal role), and even after seeing how he conducted himself on TUF, he seems like a pretty decent guy.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> One of Lesnars biggest advantages have been his size and strength. If he loses it, especially against a huge HW like Overeem he could get smashed.


As a glass is half full kind of guy who also has diverticulitis, i hope it makes him even quicker and more dynamic.

I think he'll still be plenty strong enough to out wrestle Overeem.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

oldfan said:


> As a glass is half full kind of guy who also has diverticulitis, i hope it makes him even quicker and more dynamic.
> 
> I think he'll still be plenty strong enough to out wrestle Overeem.


I hope so also.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I had other things in mind that I wanted to type up but didn't seem to further the conversion at all. 

The guy used to eat meat meat meat and work out all day every day. Of course his muscle mass is going to be different then when he's eating salad salad salad.

If anything his stamina should be a lot better. His wrestling will only be as good as his technique w/o the brute strength that we know he used to have.

If he comes in there and can still wrestle like a beast he has a chance to beat Overeem. If he isn't that strong beast he's done because he obviously doesn't like getting hit at all.​


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Who are you?? and why are you butt hurt??
> 
> Im not sure if i negged you but if i did you probably deserved it. Now if you have a problem you can message me or one of the mods. Dont derail a thread.


Sideways' is right, Term. 

Nice car, though. :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Brock looks good with a neck.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Who are you?? and why are you butt hurt??
> 
> Im not sure if i negged you but if i did you probably deserved it. Now if you have a problem you can message me or one of the mods. Dont derail a thread.


Nobody, just another member. I have no problem with it I just thought it funny, or more ironic really. It was no more of a derail than talking about how not to get neg repped.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

H33LHooK said:


> Sideways' is right, Term.
> 
> Nice car, though. :thumbsup:
> 
> .


It was more about how it made me chuckle on how he was giving advice on how not to be a d bag. 

It's awesome, I like your car too.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Brock looks good with a neck.


All the better for being guillotined?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Term said:


> Nobody, just another member. I have no problem with it I just thought it funny, or more ironic really. It was no more of a derail than talking about how not to get neg repped.





Term said:


> It was more about how it made me chuckle on how he was giving advice on how not to be a d bag.
> 
> It's awesome, I like your car too.




I also added to the thread while at the same time helping a forum member out.

Im sorry if that is the same to you as your negative post that had nothing to do with the thread.

Respond if you want or dont.. i dont care. But please stop going off topic after that. If you want to talk about something random like your car then you can message the guy and not double post with both posts giving nothing to the thread.


Anyway.

Someone in this thread said that they think only a few people use roids in MMA???
I wish that was true but i hate to say it but thats exactly what that thought is "Wishful" thinking.

Chances are atleast half the people juice especially with the testament a few fighters have came out with. And then you have a fight where BOTH fighters get caught for juicing?? i mean thats unlikely in any case especially if only a few people juiced.

HGH on the other hand i would say is even more common then roids. I wouldnt be surprised if 90% people used HGH. I would be extremely shocked if Randy Couture didnt use the stuff.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Dream-On-101 said:


> All the better for being guillotined?


I know a guy who has a pretty good guillotine, he happens to be on my sig and just happens to be facing Lesnar next.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I know a guy who has a pretty good guillotine, he happens to be on my sig and just happens to be facing Lesnar next.


Now that I'd like to see.  (seriously, not sarcastically)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Now that I'd like to see.  (seriously, not sarcastically)


I'd love to see Overeem twister or triangle Lesnar but a guillotine would do. :thumb02:


----------



## Papou2 (Jun 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I would love to see Lesnar square up with a gorilla.
> 
> Lesnar wins via body slam.


Hope you are kidding! :confused02:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Dream-On-101 said:


> All the better for being guillotined?


Have you ever tried to do a choke on someone with a big strong neck? its ALOT harder, especially with their traps exploding out of their shoulders..


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Have you ever tried to do a choke on someone with a big strong neck? its ALOT harder, especially with their traps exploding out of their shoulders..


I've always said that Brock will only be submitted if you grab his legs but now that he has slimmed down, who knows. No one has really seen him and that video interview posted, he's wearing a shirt so hard to tell.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> I've always said that Brock will only be submitted if you grab his legs but now that he has slimmed down, who knows. No one has really seen him and that video interview posted, he's wearing a shirt so hard to tell.


he probably wont lol


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Im sorry...


OK, No problem. 

Anyway

I don't think it is out of the realm of possibilities for Brock to have the body he had with the right supplements, diet and training techniques. He could have also juiced, I don't think anyone, except Brock of coarse, can say for sure one way or the other.

I think he can win his fight against Overeem as long as Overeem doesn't hit him. :confused01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Papou2 said:


> Hope you are kidding! :confused02:


I hope you are kidding with the hope you are kidding comment. 




Term said:


> OK, No problem.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...



Well thats one way to go about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Damn, Brock's traps are gone. Hopefully he doesn't come in too lean. His size & strength was one of his saving graces.


----------



## Thales (Mar 7, 2011)

samhain said:


> The picture where Lesnar looks smaller reminded me of someone who is glycogen depleted. This could very well be because of the type of diet he may need to follow to recover from his illness.


Glycogen depletion? No, he looks like someone that has had chunks of his colon removed and is recovering from a major surgery. 

He's going to add some of that bulk back on, both the fat and muscle. How much before his fight against Overeem is anyone's guess.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thales said:


> Glycogen depletion? No, he looks like someone that has had chunks of his colon removed and is recovering from a major surgery.
> 
> He's going to add some of that bulk back on, both the fat and muscle. How much before his fight against Overeem is anyone's guess.


I'd have to agree. Glycogen depletion makes you flat, but it doesn't make you that much smaller. 

I hope Brock brings the beast on fight night. He's still one of my favorite fighters, regardless of having been "exposed." I really like Ubereem as well, but I'd have to say War Brock if I had to choose.


----------

